# Healthy Diet - www.healthydietingfoods.com



## dietuksaas (Dec 2, 2011)

&lt;--- I spend my days in my Mom's basement, spamming the innerwebs.....


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 2, 2011)

I've been told I'm insensitive, actually "insensitive asshole" is the term most often used. Does that mean I suffer from insensitivity disease too?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2011)

&lt;--Was called a Nazi.


----------



## undundTeest (Dec 2, 2011)

fotografia slubna krakow

Wykonywanie zdjêæ œlubnych to

niezwykle

skomplikowana profesja. Trzeba

nadzwyczaj dobrze zadbaæ o to by para m³oda dla

której wykonujemy

ceremoniê

by³a wyj¹tkowo

ucieszona z naszej

dzie³a. Z pewnoœci¹ bêdzie szczêœliwa jeœli zatrudni

Nas, gdy¿ mamy wa¿ne w owej profesji

praktykê i pogl¹d

na du¿o idei jakimi s¹ sesje

œlubne na ³onie natury, fotografie

wykonane w domu

Boga i w domu.

Zaskakujemy przysz³ych

partnerów

oryginalnoœci¹ i

kreatywnoœci¹

przeprowadzenia

ka¿dej fotografii œlubnej. Fotografia œlubna Kraków to

miejsce o którym

œnicie. Zaspokoimy

ka¿de wasze wymogi i

domys³y. Na finisz

dostaniecie od Nas

niezwykle

bogaty zbiór

wyselekcjonowanych zdjêæ zarówno w

formie papierowej jak i cyfrowej.

Przyrz¹dzimy Wam taki pokaz, którym bêdziecie mogli z

uœmieszkiem s³awiæ siê przed

towarzyszkami

czy rodzin¹.

Nie jedna

z Was z pewnoœci¹ marzy o tym by na w³asnym

œlubie

zatrudniæ fotografa

weselnego wybranego z nale¿yt¹ starannoœci¹. Jest to

mo¿liwe jeœli zdecyduj¹ siê Pañstwo fotograficzne us³ugi

œlubne realizowane

przeze mnie. Solidnoœæ,

duma i ca³kowity

profesjonalizm to cechy, które

opisuj¹ moj¹ osobê i

wyka¿¹, ¿e wskazane jest

postawiæ w³aœnie na mnie.

Posiadane przeze mnie

doœwiadczenie sprawia, ¿e nie ma dla mnie

problemu nie do

uskutecznienia.

Fotografia œlubna Kraków jest na tyle

ciê¿ka, ¿e choæ miasto

du¿e to

kreatywnych

miejsc co raz mniej. Na

szczêœcie posiadam jeszcze kilkanaœcie w zanadrzu bo

prawdziwy Fotograf œlubny z Krakowa musi

rozumowaæ przysz³oœciowo.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2011)

^^Easy for you to say.


----------



## MGX (Dec 2, 2011)

Even if I could read Polish, I would say you are full of baloney.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2011)

But boloney is Italian.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 2, 2011)

Google translate pops out something about photography and "We can satisfy every time you and your requirements"


----------



## MGX (Dec 2, 2011)

My requirements are very...shall we say firm...


----------

